# Saints Vs. Vikings



## gaudet (Jan 24, 2010)

I wish it was 5:30 pm................

Geaux Saints


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 24, 2010)

lucky the pats are on the downward side of dynasty


----------



## gaudet (Jan 24, 2010)

And hopefully we are on the upside of one.............


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 24, 2010)

i think you are


----------



## vcasey (Jan 24, 2010)

Gotta support the NFC South so - GO SAINTS!
Maybe someday the Bucs will start winning again .............


----------



## Tom (Jan 24, 2010)

*Saints will WIN !







*


----------



## gaudet (Jan 24, 2010)

4.5 hours to wapner


----------



## corn field (Jan 24, 2010)

Who Dat


----------



## gaudet (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok Vine Vine Wine people, Hell has frozen over.................... Officially!!!!!

The Mayan Calendar may be right as well.........


----------



## Waldo (Jan 25, 2010)

Was a helluva game...Should be a good Super Bowl and I think the Saints can do it


----------



## gaudet (Jan 25, 2010)

Wasn't the prettiest of wins, but it was some serious drama.................... We are finally in the Dance.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 25, 2010)

Being impartial, I can agree it wasn't the prettiest of wins. Going on stats alone, Minn should have blown them away if it wasn't for those bad clutch plays. Come on now, pass for an interception when you could have run to a wide open field. Even with the crippled ankle- thanks to the Saints reluctant pounding of Favre, he could had hobbled a few yards closer for the game winning field goal! How he even stayed standing is a testament to the man's determination, unless he is really a robot.....


I'm not taking anything away from the Saints, they got all the key plays they needed and didn't make a lot of mistakes. 


Great game and Good Luck Saints!


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 25, 2010)

Not to take anything away from Favre, he is a great player, but as a Green Bay Packer fan, that is what we lived with for 16 years! Great plays and then some dumb ones!!!


----------



## vcasey (Jan 25, 2010)

What a game and I agree if you go by the stats, the Vikes had it until you toss in 5 turnovers. After Farve was hurt it looked like the Saints started to back off and not continue to pressure him which really makes that last pass questionable. I chalk it up to him just going into his gun slinger mode because he was hurt. 

So turning this topic back towards wine and beer. What is everyone serving for the Super Bowl? We are having the coffee stout, if there is any left!


----------



## gaudet (Jan 26, 2010)

I've got a nut brown to be kegged tomorrow. It should be ready for the Superbowl, but we plan on going to a friends house for the game. I might have to take a growler..... Or two......


----------



## Waldo (Jan 26, 2010)

OK..Prediction time.....
SAINTS 17
COLTS 10


----------



## Boyd (Jan 26, 2010)

Made a buck on the game.


----------



## gaudet (Jan 26, 2010)

Waldo said:


> OK..Prediction time.....
> SAINTS 17
> COLTS 10



I think its going to be way higher than that. Two of the best offenses.

Saints 45 
Colts 35

Brees Gets the Superbowl MVP......


----------



## Michael Vino (Feb 5, 2010)

gee I hope it more like saints 13 colts 12.... or some score ending in those digits then i can win the pool......finally


----------



## Boyd (Feb 5, 2010)

Colts have to win or I would have to pay SWMBO a buck.

That would not be good.


----------



## gaudet (Feb 7, 2010)

I'll spot you the dollar Boydd

I believe my Saints are going to win this and win it handily. 

First touchdown will be........ 

88 Jeremy Shockey........ Brees' favorite TE

Second TD will be 

16 Lance Moore, haven't seen a lot of him this season and he needs to get a Super Bowl Six

Third TD will be 

12 Marques Colston, Old Faithful (he may even get the 4th TD)

23 Pierre Thomas will break a 25 yard plus run for an exciting 6

Not to be outdone, 

25 Reggie Bush will get a punt return for a TD

5 Garrett Hartley will kick at least 1 field goal this outing....

Look for a major aerial assault on the part of Drew Brees

I predict that the final score will be Saints 45 Colts 24


----------



## hannabarn (Feb 7, 2010)

Now that is going to be interesting!! I'm going to print those predictions and post it by my TV!!!


----------



## xanxer82 (Feb 7, 2010)

As long as the Colt's don't win I'm happy.
I'm also glad the Steelers didn't make either.

Since the Ravens didn't make it, I'm cheering for the Saints.


----------



## gaudet (Feb 7, 2010)

hannabarn said:


> Now that is going to be interesting!! I'm going to print those predictions and post it by my TV!!!



Might not get them all, but going to be quite a few of them I'll bet.....


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2010)

Damn, looks like I lost a buck.</font>

Hate that when it Happens.</font>


----------



## gaudet (Feb 8, 2010)

PM Me your address Boydd, and I'll send her the green back

Holy Crap........................


----------



## gaudet (Feb 8, 2010)

gaudet said:


> I'll spot you the dollar Boydd
> 
> First touchdown will be........
> 
> ...



Just knew Shockey would get one, Lance was pivotal with that two point conversion. Hartley was great with that leg for those FG's. I got Pierre for a td, I thought it would be by ground, but it was by air, I'll take it.....

Tracy Porter's pick six was the icing on the cake


----------



## Waldo (Feb 8, 2010)

What a game it was !!! 
"OH WHEN THOSE SAINTS....GO MARCHNG IN"


----------



## gaudet (Feb 8, 2010)

I finally got the Christmas gift I've always wanted











Post Season Perfection


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 8, 2010)

hey, i meant to ask...who won the super bowl yesterday?


----------



## Dean (Feb 8, 2010)

So what is New Orleans looking like the day after Gaudet? I would imagine that the partying still hasn't finished! Mardis Gras started 8 days early this year


----------



## gaudet (Feb 8, 2010)

Al Fulchino said:


> hey, i meant to ask...who won the super bowl yesterday?



Sean PAYTON and the New Orleans Saints</font>


----------



## gaudet (Feb 8, 2010)

Dean said:


> So what is New Orleans looking like the day after Gaudet? I would imagine that the partying still hasn't finished! Mardis Gras started 8 days early this year



I'm afraid to go downtown, but I go back to work tomorrow. I needed a whole day to absorb this........ The city is on a high of which it may never come down. Haven't had this feeling ever, its great, evary fan should have their team win the Superbowl, World Series, Stanley Cup, ETC........


----------



## vcasey (Feb 8, 2010)

gaudet said:


> Haven't had this feeling ever, its great, evary fan should have their team win the Superbowl, World Series, Stanley Cup, ETC........



Agreed! Tampa went nuts before, during, and certainly after our Super Bowl &amp; Stanley Cup Wins. It is truly a special feeling.


----------



## Dean (Feb 8, 2010)

Yep, that feeling is amazing! I grew up in Edmonton when the Oilers had the Dynasty for the Stanley cup. It was the years of Gretzky, Messier, Anderson, etc. An amazing time to say the least.

Our place was filled with screams of joy during that interception! We had 1 colts fan to 25+ Saints fans.


----------



## Cajun Wine Man (Feb 9, 2010)

gaudet after being a Saints fan and watching for all those years, it seems like a dream. Its a dream come true.


----------



## hannabarn (Feb 9, 2010)

My wife and I had the pleasure of going to the 1st Super Bowl(Of course it wasn't yet called "Super Bowl"). It certainly was a subdued occasion compared to todays celebration!If I recall correctly, we paid about $700 for the whole package. 2 nights in Vegas, The game, sight seeing in LA, round trip tickets from Milwaukee. And the Packers won What a bargain compared to today's prices. I couldn't afford it then either!!


----------

